# What do you play fetch with?



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

I was using Tennis balls until Enzo went through 4 within a couple weeks. I finally gave up on them and went on a hunt this past week and found what I will be using from now on. At first I was going to use a street hockey ball but after feeling them they werent hard enough. So looking through Sports Authority I found a Lacrosse ball. Its a solid rubber ball that has a nice bounce to it. So far Enzo loves it and wants to play fetch everytime we go outside now.

This is what it looks like


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

lol.....i do it with my female...........cuz buster kills any ball i give him


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

t1dirty said:


> lol.....i do it with my female...........cuz buster kills any ball i give him


lol thats how Enzo was until I found the Lacrosse ball. He's been through like 6 tennis balls, a volley ball, and some squeeky ball


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

we use this thing called chuckit. they have a throwing stick and this light blue ball that whistles when thrown. the rubber balls are pretty thick and we never let our girl chew it unless i play fetch with her.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

boogiebot said:


> we use this thing called chuckit. they have a throwing stick and this light blue ball that whistles when thrown. the rubber balls are pretty thick and we never let our girl chew it unless i play fetch with her.


He only plays with the ball when its fetch time but he seems to chew on them when is running back to me lol


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

I use tennis balls..or a sock lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dosia's favorite is the Kong ball or a stick


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> He only plays with the ball when its fetch time but he seems to chew on them when is running back to me lol


how old is your dog? he must have serious mouth on him!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i like to use lacrosse balls. they last FOREVER. and they bounce/roll for days.


----------



## Isis (Jan 2, 2010)

I use this larger red ball thats almost octagonal in shape. Its excellent because of the shape the dogs love picking it up and running with it. Its made of a dense rubber so it's super durable.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

boogiebot said:


> how old is your dog? he must have serious mouth on him!


He is only 7months lol



Nizmo357 said:


> i like to use lacrosse balls. they last FOREVER. and they bounce/roll for days.


I accidently came across the Lacrosse ball when I was looking for the street hockey ball for Enzo and decided to go with that instead.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I use the tennis balls or chuck-it balls. Yes Vendetta will break them in half on the return run but she doesn't care for the hard rubber balls. I have bought her many different kinds of balls and she perfers the tennis balls.


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

the only thing leela will play fetch with is a stick, i have tried balls,disks and wubbies she just like sticks and they have to be big ones she is odd


----------



## franktank1 (Dec 29, 2009)

I usually use a stick with mine, He doesn't really seem interested in any ball I've tried to give him. But I found out yesterday while I was cleaning out my truck, that a half empty water bottle is fun for hours. I threw it over to him and he basically entertained himself for about 45 minutes while I was doing stuff around the yard. I guess whenever he tries to swat it, the bottle usually shoots out from under his paw and he ends up chasing it all over the place. It's like an automatic flirtpole.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Mine plays fetch with my socks, except she only plays when I throw them into the dirty laundry bin.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

franktank1 said:


> I usually use a stick with mine, He doesn't really seem interested in any ball I've tried to give him. But I found out yesterday while I was cleaning out my truck, that a half empty water bottle is fun for hours. I threw it over to him and he basically entertained himself for about 45 minutes while I was doing stuff around the yard. I guess whenever he tries to swat it, the bottle usually shoots out from under his paw and he ends up chasing it all over the place. It's like an automatic flirtpole.


Haha Enzo goes crazy for 2liter bottles. If I sit one next to the garbage can that is empty he will swat it or hit it with his snout to knock it over and the kick it around the house. Its pretty funny when he pops it cause all you hear is pshhhhhhhhhh


----------



## franktank1 (Dec 29, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> Haha Enzo goes crazy for 2liter bottles. If I sit one next to the garbage can that is empty he will swat it or hit it with his snout to knock it over and the kick it around the house. Its pretty funny when he pops it cause all you hear is pshhhhhhhhhh


No joke dude, Frank usually barks when I go out of sight while he's tied up in the yard(He's an inside dog), but he was completely oblivious while he had the bottle,it was great. I wish I was so easily entertained....


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

franktank1 said:


> No joke dude, Frank usually barks when I go out of sight while he's tied up in the yard(He's an inside dog), but he was completely oblivious while he had the bottle,it was great. I wish I was so easily entertained....


I got to try that. Kam stays inside too but during the day she does go outside and when I come in she goes CRAZY..

Kam usually goes for the socks over the ball she's goofy. Tex..Now he's a different story.. He'll play with a frisbee, ball, stick, WHATEVER you throw lol.


----------



## franktank1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Mom_of_Kambo said:


> I got to try that. Kam stays inside too but during the day she does go outside and when I come in she goes CRAZY..
> 
> Kam usually goes for the socks over the ball she's goofy. Tex..Now he's a different story.. He'll play with a frisbee, ball, stick, WHATEVER you throw lol.


You should definitely try it, and if she's outside, put some water in the bottle and put the cap on it. I think trying to get what was in the bottle was what he found the most entertaining.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i just use a regular old Kong ball or a stick..


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

franktank1 said:


> You should definitely try it, and if she's outside, put some water in the bottle and put the cap on it. I think trying to get what was in the bottle was what he found the most entertaining.


I'll def. try that


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Lacrosse ball! Good idea.. And not that I would know but... those things HURT! lol


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

I use the neighbors kids.........................O JK

I use a basket ball


----------



## franktank1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Mcleod15 said:


> I use the neighbors kids.........................O JK
> 
> I use a basket ball


haha, that's funny..... Not really........ Maybe a little


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Lacrosse ball! Good idea.. And not that I would know but... those things HURT! lol


Lol, I have a concrete wall on the side of my house that I throw it at to bounce off of for Enzo to get and he has got hit by the ball a couple times lol


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

We play with sticks or regular tennis balls


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah Chino KILLS tennis balls, and all the sticks that ive had in the yard... theyre mulch now LMAO. Where did you get the lacrosse ball? You think I can find em at Academy?


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

We use tennis balls for catch for our ball hog female - only Wilson cause the other ones get chewed up. Water bottles make great chew toys. Our dogs go through chew toys like crazy , so water bottles are cheap and they like the noise they make. They big boys get milk jugs cause they can swallow the water bottles.And the neighbors have learned not to let their balls in the yard - they will never get them back


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Helena has no interest in playing fetch... she might run after the ball and then look at it and continue with her business! lol She only likes to play tug.


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

KnineGuy said:


> the only thing leela will play fetch with is a stick, i have tried balls,disks and wubbies she just like sticks and they have to be big ones she is odd


So far, Axel is the same way at 7.5 months old. He loves sticks that are at least 1" diameter and 12" long or more.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Sasha loves sticks. She'll sniff around and dig under 5 inches of snow and come out with a stick in her mouth lol..

I figure less money I spend on toys she'll destroy anyway.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Yeah Chino KILLS tennis balls, and all the sticks that ive had in the yard... theyre mulch now LMAO. Where did you get the lacrosse ball? You think I can find em at Academy?


Not sure, do you have a Sports Authority in your area. Thats where I got mine. Its was only $1.99


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

LAst summer I took those pop bottle and filled them half full of water then froze them. All of the dogs had a blast and they would drink the water as it unthawed.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Rudi's Fave Fetch Toy:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I bought one of those for Vendetta she loves it but will have to wait until spring to play with again as it is under 4ft of snow. I forgot to pick up before that huge strom we had


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have to put Rudi's away after we play with it, cuz if I just let her have it she will destroy that thing! But keeping it away from her unless we're playing makes her REALLY REALLY love it, and i like it too cuz of the handle so i dont have to touch her spit and i have a handle to throw it farther.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> LAst summer I took those pop bottle and filled them half full of water then froze them. All of the dogs had a blast and they would drink the water as it unthawed.


That sounds like a good idea im gonna have to try that out


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> He is only 7months lol
> 
> I accidently came across the Lacrosse ball when I was looking for the street hockey ball for Enzo and decided to go with that instead.


youll be happy. they're awesome


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> youll be happy. they're awesome


Enzo loves it, Im glad I accidently came across it.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

meganc66 said:


> I have to put Rudi's away after we play with it, cuz if I just let her have it she will destroy that thing! But keeping it away from her unless we're playing makes her REALLY REALLY love it, and i like it too cuz of the handle so i dont have to touch her spit and i have a handle to throw it farther.


Vendetta never leaves slobber on any of her toys. My sister dog is horrible yuck I don't want to touch any of her toys after we have played.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Frisbee & Tennis ball - sometimes the cat when she scratches the sofa (j/k)


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Lacross balls are great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
we use soccer balls, basketballs, golf balls and tennis balls (those don't last though) Riley rips the tennis balls up in less then a minute.

oh, she also found a mini pool table ball out in the backyard. >.< she played fetch with that too


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> Lacross balls are great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> we use soccer balls, basketballs, golf balls and tennis balls (those don't last though) Riley rips the tennis balls up in less then a minute.
> 
> oh, she also found a mini pool table ball out in the backyard. >.< she played fetch with that too


LoL, yeah tennis balls are cheap for a reason. Lacross balls - that's a great idea. Ha-ha rip mini pool table


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

we use sticks lol easy to replace, and cheap. occassionally when frisbees are on for a dollar we buy a few but they are 1 time use as well lol loki seems to chew and run at the same time and eventually he gets enough holes they just wont fly lol. we dont use tennis balls he goes through them to much and lately we been hearing they are bad for the dogs teeth, dunno if true but its too costly for him to use them anyways lol.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Last summer we bought frisbee that are called Jaws. They are almost indestructable. You have to pick them up but I play tug with Vendetta with the purple one and she hasn't even put a hole in it yet.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Peanut literally will fetch anything. 
I have an endless supply of tennis balls so when they get torn up i just throw it away and get him a new one. I like using the tennis balls because Peanut tries to catch the ball and I am afraid if I throw anything rubber it will mess up his mouth or break a tooth.
We got Peanut an eGGe and that toy he will play fetch with himself for hours


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Mine will play with pretty much anything. As long as it is only used for fetch and not chewed it isn't a big deal. Once they chew though.... forget it


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

PeanutsMommy said:


> Peanut literally will fetch anything.
> I have an endless supply of tennis balls so when they get torn up i just throw it away and get him a new one. I like using the tennis balls because Peanut tries to catch the ball and I am afraid if I throw anything rubber it will mess up his mouth or break a tooth.
> We got Peanut an eGGe and that toy he will play fetch with himself for hours


Ive been thinking about getting Enzo one of those Egge or a Boomer Ball


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

definately try out the egge. we got peanut his for christmas the first week or so he had no intrest in it then suddenly he goes nuts with it we have to put it in his toy box to hide it from him. we are going to get him another one for his birthday..it works him out great its the only thing that wears him out


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

PeanutsMommy said:


> definately try out the egge. we got peanut his for christmas the first week or so he had no intrest in it then suddenly he goes nuts with it we have to put it in his toy box to hide it from him. we are going to get him another one for his birthday..it works him out great its the only thing that wears him out


Lol, Im gonna have to order one now. Enzo will probably hate it at 1st and bark at it for awhile and then finally play with it


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Josey is obsessed with the Egge. We just go her one about two weeks ago, and I agree it is a self fetch toy. We have to take it away from her or I think she would go full speed til she dropped. Just got a spare, since this is just the best thing we have found. If she knocks a ball under a lounge chair that is the end til we get it for her - the Egge gets followed anywhere it goes. The funniest thing is the turn of the head so her eye can stay on it. She is a master with it now and to change direction she shoots it under her body and out her hind legs to get going in the other direction. Don't know why this isn't sold in all the chain pet stores - seems to be offered only and small independent stores.
Other great fetch toys we have are all the Chuckit's - especially the frizbee, next the boomerang and finally the rubber ball. It's the only ball she doesn't tear apart. and seems to be soft enough to catch.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

When Josey plays with her egge does she get in under her and try to hike it? Peanut does this and I swear one day he is going to blow out his knee. He keeps hitting himself with it. He doesnt seem to notice but I have gotten down on the ground with him and that thing does hurt to get hit by.
So far it has very little scrathes and it went for a bounce in the street. it is pretty durable


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

I duct tape Sadies fav toy to Monkey and watch them run around the yard.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> I duct tape Sadies fav toy to Monkey and watch them run around the yard.


:rofl::rofl:thats too funny you should make a video for us


----------



## South_Stockton (Sep 21, 2009)

Remy has a very "hit it and quit it" attitude towards tennis balls.
after 5 minutes the tennis ball is naked down to the rubber (all the green felt is gone) and broken in half.
i ussually play fetch with a "chuck it" and a tuff ball for dogs but she went through like 12 of em. 
so to try something different i Just bought these today.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I bought those for Vendetta because with the snow on the ground she doesn't like the snow on her tennis ball well she hates those rubber chuck-it balls she won't even pick it up.

I'm gonna try one of those egge toys.


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

PeanutsMommy - Josey pretty much runs with it out in front of her. If she gets it cornered somewhere she will hike it under her body and out the back through her legs - she probably has hit herself and I've taken it in the ankle - it does hurt. We give it to her and get out of the way quick. We have a pool and our yard is all concrete, so her's is scratched but still in one piece. I don't know how she would do with it on grass - we will have to wait to go up to my daughters since she is on leash at our park and that wouldn't work. We did let her have it in the basketball court there and stopped the fun after 10 solid minutes of non stop play. We got one for my daughter's dogs and they showed no interest. She told me last night she got one of them to play with it using the clicker. If she touched it with her nose she clicked. There was a little action after that. Maybe a hard surface makes it more exciting.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Enzo got ahold of another 2l and went crazy for about an hour with it until he started to chew on it


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

On another note, the material on the tennis balls is not good for their teeth from what I've been told.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Have they even made anything that can withstand a pit bull's playtime yet....lol!!

If you throw it my dogs will fetch it...they are not picky!!!


----------



## candeeladee (Mar 29, 2011)

*I play fetch with this ball*

J and J Dog Supplies: VisionSmart Dog Ball

It is purple & white and washes off easily.. After going through about 10 tennis balls, I saw this ball at Petsmart. It seems hard on the teeth to me but not to my 15 month old pit/lab mix Sprocket! He loves it! It bounces well and when its not too dirty, very easy for him to see in the yard. The only thing is it bounces so well sometimes it gets lost in the house under furniture & I have to move furniture around..


----------

